# where do i find the app icons on 4.1.1 jelly bean



## drumdestroyer (Jan 11, 2012)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Custom Settings

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: 
I want to theme icons for jelly bean. I am using the free uberjelly theme from the market. I love his icons and I want to help out by theming more icons in my free time to match the theme. I am doing this for myself but I will post them for everyone. I will be using Photoshop. Does anyone know where to find the icons on my phone so I can start theming them? I will change the name of the thread when I get some made.


----------

